# Cherokee Chief?



## K-O Player (Mar 26, 2008)

anyone ever heard of this Cherokee Chief bloodline and if so what is some info on it please?


----------



## AlabamaPits (Sep 20, 2009)

Yes i have a jeep\cheorkee female now in heat....


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Sure its not Dakota Chief? Wouldn't be a bloodline, but there is a dog that name. ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [12732] :: WILROX DAKOTA CHIEF OF LAR-SAN


----------



## kimber (Dec 27, 2009)

There is a dog named GR CH HOLLAND'S CHEROKEE CHIEF (6XW) ROM (ADBA) 'Cherokee' isn't a line per'se. It was a great dog in the box.


----------

